# Valentine's day money



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

How much did you make today? I made over $300 . One was nice prime time . All local people. Worked from 3 pm till 3 am


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Snowed here last night and I didn't go out until it stopped at around 9:30. I worked until 2:30, even took a break from 11:30 to 12:30 (surges stopped then), one of the local colleges canceled their shuttle buses because of bad weather. The surge was pretty much constant between 1.5 and 2.8. Made about $240 in 4 hrs.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

7Miles said:


> How much did you make today? I made over $300 . One was nice prime time . All local people. Worked from 3 pm till 3 am


I netted $363 after ride share costs were taken out. A good night overall. Looked like it was going to be a boner early but came on strong after midnight. 13 hours behind the wheel. $27.92 per hour net to me pre costs. Not a problem.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> The surge was pretty much constant between 1.5 and 2.8. Made about *$240 in 4 hrs*.


If I run at $60 an hour you'd have to pry me out from behind the wheel. Those kinds of times are very very rare.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Denver had way too many cars out for VD. Barely any prime time. Made $70 on Lyft in 3 hours. Not a great night, which is why I only did 3 hours, from 5-8. Kept checking the apps throughout the night, Uber hit 2.1x for a little bit and 1.5x off and on, so totally not worth it. 

There's a snowstorm coming through this evening and I have tomorrow off work, so tomorrow may be a profitable driving day.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> If I run at $60 an hour you'd have to pry me out from behind the wheel. Those kinds of times are very very rare.


Doesn't happen very often, only because of the snowy weather and the one college canceling their shuttle buses from campus to downtown. Lots of pissed off college kids, but it's probably mommy and daddy's money anyway. My rating even went up .01 last night. Told them how to get $30 credits and split the fares. So in the end it probably didn't cost most of them anything.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> Doesn't happen very often, only because of the snowy weather and the one college canceling their shuttle buses from campus to downtown. Lots of pissed off college kids, but it's probably mommy and daddy's money anyway. My rating even went up .01 last night. Told them how to get $30 credits and split the fares. So in the end it probably didn't cost most of them anything.


Milk 'em for all you can get...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Denver had way too many cars out for VD. Barely any prime time. Made $70 on Lyft in 3 hours. Not a great night, which is why I only did 3 hours, from 5-8. Kept checking the apps throughout the night, Uber hit 2.1x for a little bit and 1.5x off and on, so totally not worth it.
> 
> There's a snowstorm coming through this evening and I have tomorrow off work, so tomorrow may be a profitable driving day.


That's not a bad hourly run rate if you're just running std. Lyft fares. And yeah, that rate is somewhat marginal after midnight with all the attendant issues with pax. Had a small container of treats swiped out of my ride by a load of shitfaced 20 year olds on last fare last night. Oh well. It was still a good night for me.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I had 8 tippers out of 18 total. Plus one cash but I am not sure if he/she also tipped on the app. Not bad, must be Valentine day thing. One girl gave me $10 tip. Pretty cool.but I should off checked Uber app for surges. Around 2 am prime time here in San Diego was 100% but by the time I got to downtown , I only was able to snatch one prime time customer( nice one) and it was over after that. Will check Uber next time!


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I made $51 net in 1.5 hours with lyft $13 in tips in 3 trips. Two of them +100% prime time.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> I made $51 net in 1.5 hours with lyft $13 in tips in 3 trips. Two of them +100% prime time.


Not bad a'tall. I really really really like the tip feature. Keeps me up for the tasks. My pax tip ratio usually runs at about 50% or higher i.e. at least half the pax will throw a tip. When they don't it's usually because prime time is in effect.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

*The very BEST feature of all* with Lyft as a full time driver is when they charge NOTHING for their end. It's seldom talked about here on the board, *but that is soooo freakin' SWEET.*

They totally CREDIT their entire take, their 20%, back to the DRIVER. * That is just ****ing AWESOME!!!*


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> That's not a bad hourly run rate if you're just running std. Lyft fares. And yeah, that rate is somewhat marginal after midnight with all the attendant issues with pax. Had a small container of treats swiped out of my ride by a load of shitfaced 20 year olds on last fare last night. Oh well. It was still a good night for me.


Only 50 total miles too. Only about 1/3 of them were dead. So it was "busier" because pickups were successive and usually close, but there was too much supply for PT to kick in.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Only 50 total miles too. Only about 1/3 of them were dead. So it was "busier" because pickups were successive and usually close, but there was too much supply for PT to kick in.


This gig can be funny that way. I thought last nite was going to be a dud. When my hour run rate isn't north of $22-24 after midnite, I go home. But a few prime time fares at the tail end can really boost the overall takes. I caught some unexpected nicer fares in the last 3 hours of the nite that saved the day. Kept me on the road til 4a.m. but it ended up being a fairly pleasant day and put me over the top on my weekly bonus pay to boot, which with Lyft is just an incredible bonus of 20%, basically their entire cut is given back to the drivers. I don't know how long that will keep on, but it's pretty damn sweet. And yeah, my dead miles ratio is usually much better with Lyft as well. Waaay better than with Uber for some odd reason.


----------



## ubetrippin (Jan 1, 2015)

211.00 in net fares for about 12 hrs of work


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

In NYC. They offered a $500 bonus if you had barely driven the week before and completed 30 rides from friday to monday at 3 PM.
Due to the combination of the cold weather, V-day, fashion week, all star game and the promos they put out most of those 30 rides I did were primetime.
Needless to say, I had a good weekend. 

Uber put out a deal on Saturday night offering 50 bucks an hour if you worked from 7PM till 2AM I believe. The Lyft deal seemed more lucrative to me.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Only 50 total miles too. Only about 1/3 of them were dead. So it was "busier" because pickups were successive and usually close, but there was too much supply for PT to kick in.


I think I've finally figured out part of how Lyfts algo's work. A couple of times now I've had free riders trying to take long trips over 19 miles by splitting the ride, as they are apparently only good for up to 19 miles. So I tried to split a long ride for 2 different pax. There was no way in either case that Lyft would connect me again, even after several attempts it continually went to another driver, even with the pax still in my vehicle. They apparently do NOT pair you with the same rider once you've done a ride with them. The next ride that pax takes will always be directed to another driver and not the closest driver. It would 'appear' to me that the fares are being somewhat evenly spread between available drivers, thereby making 'trolling for pings' a rather fruitless quest because if you just SIT you will get your HIT of the pax pool regardless. Which is also why I'm noticing my paid to unpaid miles ratio being BETTER with Lyft. I don't have to 'hunt' them down. If I just sit, I'll get the fare regardless of my location. Been trying it for the last few days and it seems pretty consistent. I'm also able to forward project my daily earnings somewhat accurately by just a couple of hours worth of fares, which will then hold consistently throughout the shift. Today for example it was running at about $18 an hour, which for a shitty Tuesday, which are usually bad anyway, it was OK. Especially when the dead miles were cut down to size. I'm seeing about the same as you. About 1/3 dead rather than the 50/50 or worse with Uber, having to troll for position/close proximity to hot pickup areas.

Also noticed that the slower it is, the larger the pax area will extend i.e. during midweek afternoons I'm getting further away pings as the pax availability area enlarges to keep the drivers busy.

Interesting stuff, those algos. Kinda takes the incentives out of aggressive hunting though, which is what I got used to on Uber.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

I net $341.93 including tips (not accounting for car expenses). Worked from 6pm-3:30am


----------

